# shrooms ????????



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

is there a difference between the 2

i want to get a bubble tip anemone but now i have heard of shrooms and was wondering about these

can any one post pics

thanks


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

mushrooms are a type of anenome. fairly easy to keep and not alot of light.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yuma's (Type of shroom) Are the most active. They have tons of varieties, But some are very pricy. I have some that cost me 50 bucks a head. But the col thing is that it's a one time expense, Because the reproduce, And ya can trade for other rare species. Do a search on ricordia to see all the types. Just remember the florida don't really move, Yuma's will.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

are shrooms they little wavy fans in the other thread and you guys were trying to figure out what they were?

would they be to aggessive in a tank with a clown fish, and a bubble tip anemone?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

This is a yuma shroom. And no they are not aggressive.


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

Nice and orange, looks like it has two mouths too.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks Andrew, I had 4 of em die when i moved them closer to the light. By the time i noticed them bleaching it was too late








I traded that one for the blue zoa's. I have 3 dribblets of these shrooms i am waiting to grow. I just wish i could speed it up


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol just by the title I knew this was sweet lu's thread


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i think i want to get the blue zoas like in the other thread

do they multiply fast?

what do they need? like lighting and other stuff?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> lol just by the title I knew this was sweet lu's thread










i choose the title wisly


----------

